# WotC at Gen Con - Announcements and More!



## CAFRedblade (Aug 16, 2013)

Here's the thread I started on the Bruce hiring, it includes a link to the press release on Monte Cook Games website.
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?340151-Bruce-Cordell-Joins-Monte-Cook-Games


----------



## Roland55 (Aug 16, 2013)

Good for everyone, I think.


----------



## ChristianLindke (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm pretty interested to see what direction things go. I'm eagerly awaiting my copy of Murder in Baldur's Gate.


----------



## geraldkw (Aug 21, 2013)

CORDELL!!!!


----------



## Grumpy RPG Reviews (Aug 23, 2013)

The 5E news is interesting. But I do not care about the Sundering - it is too little, too late.


----------



## Ratskinner (Aug 23, 2013)

So, looking at Mearls' jacket on the D&D presentation video....


Are D&D Next's colors the same as the Cleveland Browns?

I mean, I'm a browns fan and even _I_ don't think that's a good sign.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Aug 23, 2013)

For me this was a big disappointment, as they announced next to nothing for purchase.

My deepest wish for WOTC is that they would actually SELL something in the next year. I see the two sundering adventures, no minis, no maps, no adventures, no rulebooks, but plenty of novels.

Come on WOTC, make something I want to buy.  I am continuing to buy stuff, but not from you.


----------

